# new to ducks advise please



## nolan1977 (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just registered on the forum. 

I have just bought some ducks 3 females and a drake. I have a 20 ft by 10 ft enclosure for them. The ducks are still babies they are only 6 weeks old.

Now this is where I need some advise. The ducks are still very nervous of me. How do I get them used to me?

I am having trouble getting them back into the duck house at night. Can anyone suggest a method to getting them back into the house easily?

Any other advise regarding care or any other information would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


Nolan


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Helloooo!!
Getting ducks used to you, or any animal for that matter, just takes time and patience. I got 5 little runners in feb this year and they are only now just getting used to me, just be nice and calm and quiet round them, sudden movements will spook them. Bringing tasty treats out everytime you visit them is another way to get them to associate you with food, ducks like tomatoes - the suqishier the better, mealworms, corn and even the odd bit of wholemeal bread soaked in water as a treat work wonders! Just sitting near their pen and chatting away to them is a good way of getting them used to your voice, some breeds can be a bit spookier than others, i used to have ayelsburys and they were so much more dopey than my little runners who seem to be in such a hurry all the time!
I've got some little runner ducklings too at the mo and they're rather scatty as well, but I'm finding just sitting next to their little pen and talking is making them come out from under the brooder and doing their normal things!
Other than that ducks are pretty similar to chooks regards keeping them, make sure you have a good rat proof run as I've even lost adult ducks to rats during the night. And water wise you need to keep their swimming area cleaned regularly as they will turn it into mud soup in a flash along with their pen especially in winter! What kind of ducks did you go for?

Rounding them up in the evening - they will get used to a routine of going in at night, but even mine have a blip now and then and I have to herd them in even after it has got fairly dark and all the other birds have long gone in to roost!


----------



## nolan1977 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

I think that they are cherry valley crossed with khaki campbells. I have moved them from the garage and into their enclosure yesterday. Now they wont come out from the duck house at all. Should I just left them come out on their own or should I give them a little help to come out.

THey are eating and drinking well. They are 6 weeks old now. Is there anything that they cant eat or that is bad for them

Thanks

Nolan


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't worry nolan, they'll come out when they are ready but make sure not to scare them much... Just like what AlexArt said they are afraid of sudden movements, what I do with my ducklings is that I keep a distance when walking by them, I find that walking towards them will make them afraid... However, I keep Muscovies which are calmer and usually more tamer than the other breeds and especially they don't make alot of fuss when I want to check on the eggs, they do peck to keep me away but not as painful as the other breeds which bite like HELL and often leave marks:crying:

As for bad food... Don't give them too much bread and never ever give them chocolate or alcohol.
Try to vary their diet as much as you can, mine eat apples, bananas, grapes, peaches, oranges, figs, dates, lettuce, rice, grain, pellets... I occasionally add small feeder goldfish to their small pool and I often feed them meal worms.... Its a long list I know but that's nothing, one of my Muscovies stalks in the garden for geckos which are quit common around here.


----------



## nolan1977 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The ducks came out this afternoon. It was great watching them waddling around. They even took some food out of my hand I was complete;ly amazed. They absolutely love plums and spinnach. I will post some pics soon

Thanks all :smilewinkgrin:

Nolan


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have found that if you have more than one, they will be come familiar to you but they will always remain slightly nervous towards you too, and they want to keep together.
Good luck, ducks are fun pets to have.


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ducks need a deep enough water bowl so they can dip their heads in water 2 or 3 times a day. They need to wash their eyes otherwise they can get dry eyes and cataracts.


----------

